

Criticize the Idiot, Praise the Idiocy - raganwald
http://raganwald.posterous.com/criticize-the-idiot-praise-the-idiocy

======
freshhawk
Hmm, what about the fact that people generally react to criticism by
strengthening their original belief? It's a horrible irrational behaviour that
seems to be universal among humans.

------
balsam
also called downvote the comment, upvote the post

